# Choice of trailers



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I mentioned that I'm going to go out and look at a trailer this weekend. One of my instructors put me in touch with the person who's selling it. Now the instructor is interested in buying it herself! She says I can have first pick, and if I don't want this trailer, she will sell me her trailer (if I want it).

Instructor's trailer is a two-horse slant-load with front tack, open stock-type sides (at the top), Trails West Adventure line. Bumper pull, steel, step-up. Walls half padded.

The other trailer is a CM Trailer with windows, two-horse, straight load, two escape doors, front manger, steel, step up. Bumper pull. Described as extra high and extra wide. I'm not sure if the walls are padded.

Instructor would want $3200 for hers, and the other is selling for $3500. I'm a little unsure which one I should be more interested in now. If they were equal in terms of condition, which one would you guys go for and why? My horses are all small.

Also, is it easier to load in a slant trailer? Seems like loading the second horse in the straight load could be a little difficult?


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> Also, is it easier to load in a slant trailer? Seems like loading the second horse in the straight load could be a little difficult?


I would say it depends on the horse. I have no idea of how you horses trailer.
The horses i ride all do different trailers
Danny I believe loads in strait but Sammy loads in slanted. (I BELIEVE) Danny is also scared of slanted trailers.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Mridge (Feb 5, 2020)

I personally would be more interested in the stock trailer slant load with the tack room in the front. When I used a regular stock trailer without any dividers my horse always seemed to put herself in the slanted position. I am also a fan of the stock trailer type with the openings at the top as they seem to offer more air flow. Given they are both steel (weigh the same) both bumper pull and both in the same condition that would be my preference.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

If condition/tires/wiring were all equal I would go for the slant load. You didn't mention if the straight load has a tack room and that would be deciding factor for me. 

Plus my horses load and travel better in a slant load.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We love our slant load trailer. We are able to walk the horses out instead of backing them out. We have had a straight load but prefer a slant load.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer slant loads, but it would depend on which trailer is in the best condition.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I prefer a slant - just for the reason that you can use it very easily for other things than hauling horses.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

If condition is the same I prefer a stock trailer first and if it has to have compartments then a slant load. So I would want the slant. I wouldn't even look at a straight to be honest, I don't like unloading horses backward. All of mine can do it I would just prefer they didn't have to. If you blindfold yourself and have a friend walk you backward down a step you get a feel for what your horse has to do trust wise every time you back it out of a straight load. I know horses do it every day and mine will do it for me just fine but why put them through that if you don't have to?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

ACinATX said:


> Also, is it easier to load in a slant trailer? Seems like loading the second horse in the straight load could be a little difficult?



The flufflinger rides in just about anything because he just loves going on road trips. Slant, straight, upside down (ok, maybe not that last one :lol he'll get in the trailer. My B'up is a straight load so I obviously prefer straights. It never seemed particularly difficult to load a second horse in a straight load since I always put the Haffie-face on first and he's a breeze. Most of the time, the second horse sees the first one munching hay and climbs in to investigate. 



I did have one time when a friend and I had gone riding and her lease Connemara refused to get back on the trailer after the ride. I just ran the lead rope over the chest bar in my B'up, and sat in the front (I've got a HB model so no tackroom which I'm sort of ambivalent about, it'd be nice to have one, but I don't miss not having it that much) with the side door open keeping the pressure on (with a slight release when he stepped forward). Might have taken a little longer than if we had a slant and someone trying to lead him in, but it was safer than getting stuck in there with him.


My mare hates slants. She's balked twice at loading in them.


But really, it's anyone's preference. I've actually looked at EquiTrek trailers for the day the Brenderup finally gives up the ghost, and like them. They've got side load ramps and load more like horse boxes (and the horse's ride backwards, I think). Plus, the nearest port they deliver to is about 40 minutes down the road. But they've also got a 5 figure pricetag so I'd better hope I win the lottery if I want to get one.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK, and no one has any issues with the brand of the slant load (Trailers West Adventure line)?

I'm kind of leaning toward getting that one.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> OK, and no one has any issues with the brand of the slant load (Trailers West Adventure line)?
> 
> I'm kind of leaning toward getting that one.


I don't know anything about them other than seeing a few on the highway and thinking they look nice. Maybe somebody else here has personal experience with them and can say. I based my choice solely on it being a stock type slant load. They make pretty trailers I will give them that for sure. I don't actually know who made my trailer. I should probably go look :smile:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I had to choose between the two you mentioned, I'd pick the Trails West slant load. 
Trails West is made right here in Idaho and are decent trailers. I have owned one, although years ago, it was good trailer. (If it had living quarters, I'd tell you to pass)
CM trailers are good too but I'd prefer the slant load.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I LOVE my Trails West ... its a 2H slant.


















it pulls great, easy to haul & pull in/out of places, and other than regular maintenance stuff, have not had any problems with it.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> If condition is the same I prefer a stock trailer first and if it has to have compartments then a slant load. So I would want the slant. I wouldn't even look at a straight to be honest, I don't like unloading horses backward. All of mine can do it I would just prefer they didn't have to. If you blindfold yourself and have a friend walk you backward down a step you get a feel for what your horse has to do trust wise every time you back it out of a straight load. I know horses do it every day and mine will do it for me just fine but why put them through that if you don't have to?


 My horses will unload forward or back out but, I know they are more relaxed and happy to turn and go out forward where they can better see where their hooves are being placed. That's why I prefer a new open stock trailer . I've carried a lot with a two horse straight load and I even put a light inside so the horses could see what was inside that tight dark place. I even left the light on while traveling.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Trails West are nice if you take care of them and keep them from rusting. I'd take a slant over a straight-load any day. If your horses are huge, it's hard to find a slant to fit them, but most horses under 16 hands ride just fine in a slant, and you can always take the divider out and make it a stock trailer for a bigger horse or for hauling hay or other cargo.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a straight load and a slant load. Both horses and I prefer the slant. So, all things being otherwise equal (eg condition, age, mileage, etc), I would suggest you seriously consider the slant.

Let us know what you land on. Good luck.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

For short local hauls a straight might work, but a slant is better in my view. I have a old Trails West, and only haul local so I had a escape door put in. This way I do not have to back or turn my horse, and I trailer out 4 - 6 days a week year round. I could not be happier with this trailer.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Instructor's trailer is a two-horse slant-load with front tack, open stock-type sides (at the top), Trails West Adventure line. Bumper pull, steel, step-up. Walls half padded.
> 
> The other trailer is a CM Trailer with windows, two-horse, straight load, two escape doors, front manger, steel, step up. Bumper pull. Described as extra high and extra wide. I'm not sure if the walls are padded.



You didn't say if the straight has a tack room. But either way, if you think you may be hauling only ONE HORSE in the trailer at least some of the time, I would personally go with the slant. It's going to distribute the weight better if you frequently will haul one horse alone. But that is just my preference.







ACinATX said:


> Also, is it easier to load in a slant trailer? Seems like loading the second horse in the straight load could be a little difficult?



Horses can learn to load in anything. I would not let that influence your decision.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So....
A few questions...
How old is the Trails trailer?
Is she the original owner or where did it come from before her?
How wide is _this_ trailer? There are choices...
Now how long inside edge to inside edge is _each_ stall and how wide is each stall measured with dividers locked into place?
Is there a "barrier" or butt bar/chain at the second stall or is it open the horse can "reverse" and step out as soon as the door opens?
What is the head area like for ventilation purposes?
Inside height? Again, there are choices.
What are the walls padded with, how high and are floor fully matted?
Have you flipped the mats? Pulled them out completely?
What is the floor made of?
Tack compartment have a solid unmovable wall or is it able to be locked since most with tack rooms keep equipment in them that is easily stolen when walls are movable...:think:

Because you know the person does not mean you let your guard down about the integrity of the trailer being in good or better working condition and shape.
I find it interesting she wants the other trailer and will take it our from under you...
_Why?_
_Why is suddenly the stock the better trailer for her_...:think: immediately I think somethings up.
Or she found the pitfalls of slant when shipping horses who will not do slant, period.
Now she wants stock?? :shrug::think:... :|

For me, I _would_ take the stock trailer over a slant any-day.
Not every horse will trailer sideways or angled whatever you want to call it.
I've never seen a horse not go on a stock with the open look to it compared to the closed in of slant dividers shuttered closing them in...
With many stock you can stand straight, slanted, backward, loose and most stock have a full center divider to make a "compartment" area the horse can do as it wants but still be confined. This is how mine is and that of several friends.


That Trails trailer looks like a oven to me. _{I looked at the website for new trailer looks, dimensions and what is included versus options you are not going to be picking in "used"}_
No windows, no butterfly vents up front for airflow..a solid wall of tackroom.

The other thing that the TW has me wondering...with a front tack room it sits the weight of the horses further back in the trailer affecting towing and heft of the tow vehicle...
Things you need to contemplate is the truck you thought to buy going to handle the weight distribution as well or must we upgrade to bigger in the truck used?
Now, you are also moving to another state and climate normal....
Are you going to cover the windows as kewpalace has done so the trailer is more 4 season friendly or leave it "open"...cause that to me is a big consideration.
If you enclose like kews trailer is, to me that trailer just became a oven in Texas heat when your only place of air circulation now comes from a roof vent that works when in motion otherwise not so much.
To me, I use my trailer year round so I must consider weather conditions and seasons.

The biggest one to me you not mentioned is _escape doors_... if there are not any then for me not interested one bit.
They are nice looking trailers that kew shared and what I saw online..._but no escape doors is a walk-away for me deal._

Now, the deciding factors are, does it really meet your needs today and tomorrow when the ponies you will have in future probably will not be as small in stature but more average sized animals of 15 -16 hands as is the norm.
You can't utilize every inch of a 120" slant configuration either...no animal is pointy nose and tail so you just lost 12" each end _minimum_ = 24" or 2+ feet less room to fit.. 

Are we still going to fit...comfortably?

I can tell you for sure none of my horses will fit in there, comfortably or squished it isn't happening. 

I watched my riding instructor put her barely 15 hand horse in a 3 horse slant center stall and had to stuff him in to snap the divider shut...he is not large barreled, nor long neck and average Quarter horse in looks.
How wide is that trailer makes a huge difference!!


CM trailers are seen by me all the time. 
I know of Trails brand trailers, but seldom see one here in my area of Florida.

From looking at both manufacturers websites if these were new the largest difference I see is finished interior done.
CM is more basic...but I like the layout of stalls versus axle and wheel placement better for towing a better appearing well balanced trailer where the trailer holds the animals weight not tongue heavier distribution.
I only looked at BP 2-horse configuration trailers with all open sides, 1-side windows and step up trailers.
Horse people _have_ all configurations...slant, straight, open and combos in may sizes, brands and number of horse capacity.

_What you need to decide is does either trailer meet your needs today and as they may change a bit in future will it still meet those needs or not..._
_*The answer to that is the trailer you seriously consider to buy!*_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy thanks for your detailed response. I will definitely be taking measurements of both. I had already planned on that, but reading your response, I just got off my butt and took the measuring tape out to the car, so I won't forget tomorrow.

I have thought about all sorts of trailers for so long. I have been back and forth about two vs three-horse trailers in particular. I mean, I have three horses, shouldn't I have a three-horse trailer? I saw a three-horse trailer that I liked, but the dealership never responded to my questions. And then these two showed up. Realistically, I don't think it's likely that I will ever be hauling all three at the same time. I wanted a trailer now so that me, my daughter, Pony, and Moonshine can go do fun things like trail rides and clinics. Teddy does not want to come, and my husband isn't interested.

I decided that rather than get a nice three-horse now, that I can live with the two-horse. When it comes time to move, I am thinking about trying to sell the two-horse and getting a nice three-horse, and hauling them myself. That would be the time I would get a trailer that can be closed up more. I'm liking the open stock-type trailer better for right now.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> @horselovinguy thanks for your detailed response. I will definitely be taking measurements of both. I had already planned on that, but reading your response, I just got off my butt and took the measuring tape out to the car, so I won't forget tomorrow.
> 
> I have thought about all sorts of trailers for so long. I have been back and forth about two vs three-horse trailers in particular. I mean, I have three horses, shouldn't I have a three-horse trailer? I saw a three-horse trailer that I liked, but the dealership never responded to my questions. And then these two showed up. Realistically, I don't think it's likely that I will ever be hauling all three at the same time. I wanted a trailer now so that me, my daughter, Pony, and Moonshine can go do fun things like trail rides and clinics. Teddy does not want to come, and my husband isn't interested.
> 
> I decided that rather than get a nice three-horse now, that I can live with the two-horse. When it comes time to move, I am thinking about trying to sell the two-horse and getting a nice three-horse, and hauling them myself. That would be the time I would get a trailer that can be closed up more. I'm liking the open stock-type trailer better for right now.


Depending on the size of the slant load with stock sides, you may be able to fit all three horses in for short rides, if you take out the divider. 

So I would advise going with that option. However, I would see if she would come down a little bit on the price, then you could generously decline buying the straight load. 

Personally I prefer straight loads with ramps, but not in a steel bumper pull as they are just too heavy. The stock types are the most versatile type, and it should be a bit lighter than the straight load.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

AnitaAnne said:


> Personally I prefer straight loads with ramps, but not in a steel bumper pull as they are just too heavy. The stock types are the most versatile type, and it should be a bit lighter than the straight load.


I would have preferred a ramp as well, but I have, personally, loaded all three (even Teddy) into the step-up. So I know they can do it. Pony and Moonshine had no problems and Teddy, well, he doesn't like any trailer.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Your last post caught my attention, OP. You say you have three horses and a move is in the future … If I were in that position I definitely would not be looking at anything that all three horses could not fit inside comfortably. Why buy a trailer now, that you know you'll have to replace in the future? I always consider evacuating - if some terrible natural disaster strikes, I want to be able to get my horses out of there in one fell swoop instead of relaying. Saves time, money and may save lives. Obviously if you have 50 head that's not going to happen, but for the average Joe who has a couple or a small handful of horses then why not? You have to consider your future needs as well as your current needs. 

-- Kai


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Kaifyre said:


> Your last post caught my attention, OP. You say you have three horses and a move is in the future … If I were in that position I definitely would not be looking at anything that all three horses could not fit inside comfortably. Why buy a trailer now, that you know you'll have to replace in the future?
> -- Kai


I totally get that, but the main reason is, this is the trailer that I can really afford right now. So for now, it's either this trailer or no trailer. I'm hoping that when it comes time to move, I can trade it in for a nice three-horse.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I totally get that, but the main reason is, this is the trailer that I can really afford right now. So for now, it's either this trailer or no trailer. I'm hoping that when it comes time to move, I can trade it in for a nice three-horse.


I could fit 5 horses in my 16' stock trailer with the center gate opened up. I just tied them all up next to each other along the left side. Like a slant with no dividers. 

I was looking at a similar trailer, but the 14' model (6.5' wide) with a front tack and one divider (aka 2H slant) and the seller said she could fit all three of her horses in it. So you may be just fine for the occasional three horse load, especially considering one is a pony. 


If it is over 6' wide, and no rear tack, you should be able to fit all three together.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

As an update, I went to look at both trailers today. The straight-load was extra wide and extra tall, I guess, but not much extra. Comparing it to a straight-load at my barn, which I measured before going, it was two inches wider and two inches taller. It felt claustrophobic to me. I just texted the owner and told her that I didn't want it. But now my instructor is not sure that she wants to sell hers after all. So maybe instead of having a choice of two trailers, I now have a choice of no trailers.

But, I have learned that I prefer slant loads, so that's what I'm going to be looking for, if my instructor doesn't wan't to sell hers. I did see a new 3-horse slant-load for sale but the seller never responded to my email. Maybe I will follow up with them. It is not entirely within my budget, but maybe I could make it work.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I looked at mine, it is a "W-W". Mine is a three horse stock trailer, four in a pinch if you take out the dividers and pack them in there. I got mine for $3,000 in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

ACinATX said:


> As an update, I went to look at both trailers today. The straight-load was extra wide and extra tall, I guess, but not much extra. Comparing it to a straight-load at my barn, which I measured before going, it was two inches wider and two inches taller. It felt claustrophobic to me. I just texted the owner and told her that I didn't want it. But now my instructor is not sure that she wants to sell hers after all. So maybe instead of having a choice of two trailers, I now have a choice of no trailers.
> 
> But, I have learned that I prefer slant loads, so that's what I'm going to be looking for, if my instructor doesn't wan't to sell hers. I did see a new 3-horse slant-load for sale but the seller never responded to my email. Maybe I will follow up with them. It is not entirely within my budget, but maybe I could make it work.


That's a bummer:?

I wish it worked out better for you.:gallop::smile:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I looked at mine, it is a "W-W". Mine is a three horse stock trailer, four in a pinch if you take out the dividers and pack them in there. I got mine for $3,000 in 2015 or 2016.


I have a WW too. It's a tough little trailer. It's 20 years old and going strong. People ask me if I want to sell it..no!

@ACinATX something will pop up that will work perfect. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

For the price of a slant with dividers, you can probably find a 3- horse stock trailer. When I had a 2-horse slant, I could get 3 in comfortably by taking out the divider and tying head to tail-- so the first horse in faced to the left, the second horse in faced to the right, and the third (smallest) faced left. It got the job done, but once you go from 2 horses to 3, you really need a gooseneck or at least a larger tow vehicle for safety.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a straight load and like it. But, it's big and heavy. I was a little apprehensive about the horses getting used to a ramp load but they took to it like fish to water so no problems there. I also worried about my little mare unloading as she hates to back out but she has gotten used to that as well. She's also easier to unload with the ramp because there is no drop for her to step down. I guess that is what she was afraid of. Honestly, I have noticed that when I leave the top doors in the back open for more air circulation, my one mare hates it. That is the only time that she has a fit when in the trailer. I think a bit too much wind for her. Now I just close it up and have all windows and ceiling vent open in the summer. 

I really don't think that straight or slant matter that much. If you have shorter horses, height is not an issue either but height might matter for resale. I would go for the bigger of the boxes in width and length.

@AnitaAnne I often have wondered if I could squish my three girls in my two horse trailer in an emergency. If I took out all of the deviders it would be a 11' x 6'9" open box. Do you think that I could? I was able to fit one of my big girls, a large pony and a donkey during the last hurricane scare without removing anything. The donk was mad about it but he surived.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I have a straight load and like it. But, it's big and heavy. I was a little apprehensive about the horses getting used to a ramp load but they took to it like fish to water so no problems there. I also worried about my little mare unloading as she hates to back out but she has gotten used to that as well. She's also easier to unload with the ramp because there is no drop for her to step down. I guess that is what she was afraid of. Honestly, I have noticed that when I leave the top doors in the back open for more air circulation, my one mare hates it. That is the only time that she has a fit when in the trailer. I think a bit too much wind for her. Now I just close it up and have all windows and ceiling vent open in the summer.
> 
> I really don't think that straight or slant matter that much. If you have shorter horses, height is not an issue either but height might matter for resale. I would go for the bigger of the boxes in width and length.
> 
> @AnitaAnne I often have wondered if I could squish my three girls in my two horse trailer in an emergency. If I took out all of the deviders it would be a 11' x 6'9" open box. Do you think that I could? I was able to fit one of my big girls, a large pony and a donkey during the last hurricane scare without removing anything. The donk was mad about it but he surived.


I don't know how big your horses are, so maybe? If you can slant them they might fit. Put the pony in first, and figure out where to tie him so he uses the least space. Then load in the biggest one tied to side, then the smaller one in what is left. 

I was looking at a 14' slant, the kind with the little tack room up front and stock sides. I really don't know what the inside wall length was. I didn't buy it mainly because of the weight issues. My truck just doesn't have the power for one so heavy. 

My 16' stock just had a center gate, not a slant load and no tack area. Very versatile. Could load two in back and use front for tack, sleeping, hay etc. Or put one horse in front loose and one in back. Or one in front, two in back. The front was a bit shorter than the back, so couldn't do two in front with center gate closed. 4-5 horses I opened center gate and tied them like a slant. 


That trailer also fit two round rolls of hay :smile: We moved our household twice with that trailer too :rofl: Very versatile!! 

Someone else might have more experience.


----------

